# .



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

.


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

i live in buffalo, and need to know if i need to take test. been doing this for 2 years.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

wrestler contact the mn trappers association and they will help you find a place to take the test

falconry if you have purchased a trapping license in the past then you do NOT need to take the course


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

You might check out the state website idk about minn. but in kansas i got my trapping test sent to me in mail i read booklet and took test and sent it back and week later had my license. you got total number hours to read booklet and number you cant miss but it was very simple.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you have to take trappers education in minnesota? If you don't you could go to the fur handling forum and go to NDFHTA Fur Manual thread. There is some very good info.


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

i know that the new law says that you need to take the class if first year, but do you need it present when you buy it


----------



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

thanks everyone for helping i finally figured it out but it took me a while to figure it out on mn dnr website because its a little complicated to find some things on there i think.

thanks again
ben


----------

